# Top 10 egg producing states in U.S.



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

http://www.aeb.org/egg-industry/industry-facts/egg-industry-facts-sheet

# 1 Iowa


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

No, No, NO ... 

It is in my backyard ...


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well I'll be danged. Michigan made the list! We're #7. Nice!  Helps off-set we're like one of the very top 3 for highest insurance rip off rates. =/ No kidding. There was a poll on that sometime last year. California's rates are even cheaper than ours. Go figure.


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

I new Indiana was up there, nice to know 4th. Cool and fun facts thanks for sharing. I cant wait to go big time and get my one million chichens.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Be careful what you wish for.


----------



## carolyn28 (Sep 21, 2012)

From the early 1900's to around 1940, my area of the US was the number one egg producing region. Small farmers got together in co-ops, invented large scale egg washers, and organized shipping. If you want a real insight to the era and a good laugh, read "The Egg and I" or rent it as a movie.


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

I have seen the book, will add it to list. Thank you. The top producers have great extention programs. There is a lot of information, if you look.


----------

